# Kemono Doujins?



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

I've been searching around the internet trying to find some, but its pretty difficult.  I can find some pics that look like they might be from one but i can never find the source.

So you guys know any kemono doujins?
(and dont say Dr. Comet.  Everyone knows that site.)


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Kemono and furry is the same fucking thing, just from different countries.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 9, 2010)

Huhwut?

I guess doujins are weaboo games amirite?

Sorry, the only 'doujin' I know is a bullet hell STG known as Touhou, toho and Project Shrine Maiden. It is also the origin in my forum name.

Just say what are you talking about
what you say



Kellie Gator said:


> Kemono and furry is the same fucking thing, just from different countries.



So by following that these are games of hentai with weabooic animu walking animals?

SEXY PARUDIO


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kemono and furry is the same fucking thing, just from different countries.


 Yeah.... Im looking for sites dedicated to furry art in a japanese style.


----------



## Luca (May 9, 2010)

A what now?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yeah.... Im looking for sites dedicated to furry art in a japanese style.



SEEMS LIKE THE ANSWER

You won't find it, at least not easily.

The japanese don't find interest in furry, but my subjects are more popular among them.

American people drawing animu furry porn? I don't know.



Luca said:


> A what now?



USARice wants furry art in animu style.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Huhwut?
> 
> I guess doujins are weaboo games amirite?
> 
> ...


Doujins are basically hentai mangas, usually fan made if I recall correctly.

I fucking hate how we have to use Japanese words just because japs are using them. Seriously, someone explain to me why we can't just call it "japanese comics" or "japanese cartoons" when anime/cartoons and comics/manga are the same fucking things in Japan.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2010)

*edit*
nvm


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> SEEMS LIKE THE ANSWER
> 
> You won't find it, at least not easily.
> 
> ...


yeah thats pretty much what im looking for.....

And idc if americans draw it.  As long as it fits the style. ^_^

Heres an example site..... (ugh i hate using such common sites.... http://www.kurumi.sakura.ne.jp/~kemono/ )   NSFW when u get in btw


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

I forgot to add, I've no clue why this thread exists when 90% of all furries draw in animu style anyway.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Doujins are basically hentai mangas, usually fan made if I recall correctly.
> 
> I fucking hate how we have to use Japanese words just because japs are using them. Seriously, someone explain to me why we can't just call it "japanese comics" or "japanese cartoons" when anime/cartoons and comics/manga are the same fucking things in Japan.


 Mostly hentai ^_^   some are just perverted though.  

I use the words because its faster to say, type, and it imediately tells that your looking at something japanese.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Doujins are basically hentai mangas, usually fan made if I recall correctly.
> 
> I fucking hate how we have to use Japanese words just because japs are using them. Seriously, someone explain to me why we can't just call it "japanese comics" or "japanese cartoons" when anime/cartoons and comics/manga are the same fucking things in Japan.



I am a part of the anime fandom in Israel so I get to know most of the stuff, but.. I don't learn japanese. All those weaboos around here really ruin everything. I know that touhou is has a cnnection to doujin because it has a lot of fan made things.

Though, I prefer animu styles of art. I don't feel absorbed by cartoons.

Memes are much larger in Japan than in the USA. Honestly, every convention turns into an offline meeting with a halfby(Groups of people direct two music videos - Rodeo Machine and Screw The Plan). If you saw one offline meeting video you'd be impressed. SO MANY THAT IT HURTS



Usarise said:


> yeah thats pretty much what im looking for.....
> 
> And idc if americans draw it.  As long as it fits the style. ^_^
> 
> Heres an example site..... (ugh i hate using such common sites.... http://www.kurumi.sakura.ne.jp/~kemono/ )   NSFW when u get in btw



Japanese people won't draw them.

They are too deep inside their Moe Moe~ Tun!!~

That site is badly



Kellie Gator said:


> I forgot to add, I've no clue why this thread exists when 90% of all furries draw in animu style anyway.



It's because in every anime series there is at least one catgirl. Furries like the idea and do greater stuff.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Japanese people won't draw them.
> 
> They are too deep inside their Moe Moe~ Tun!!~
> 
> That site is badly


 Sure they will.... there has to be SOME japanese furs..... i mean they like everything else right?

no clue what that is.

I know it sucks, but i needed an example of what i meant.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am a part of the anime fandom in Israel so I get to know most of the stuff, but.. I don't learn japanese. All those weaboos around here really ruin everything. I know that touhou is has a cnnection to doujin because it has a lot of fan made things.
> 
> Though, I prefer animu styles of art. I don't feel absorbed by cartoons.


I understand, unlike anime, cartoons are generally targeted at younger audiences which scares off a lot of people. And anime and furry fandoms are nearly identical to each other, both are super-geeky and both have more fucktards than normal decent people.

And I think there's even a furry language or something. I think it was called Primal?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sure they will.... there has to be SOME japanese furs..... i mean they like everything else right?
> 
> no clue what that is.
> 
> I know it sucks, but i needed an example of what i meant.



Well, there are Israeli furries. And I confirmed they are furries by successfully trolling them. If Israel is weaboo land, then Japan must have a few as well. Though they are into other things.

Moe is a word that describes a cute, perky and defenseless girl character in many anime and manga series. Often combined with other objects that sexually abuse the character. It often appears in ecchi anime and hentai.


Kellie Gator said:


> I understand, unlike anime, cartoons are generally targeted at younger audiences which scares off a lot of people. And anime and furry fandoms are nearly identical to each other, both are super-geeky and both have more fucktards than normal decent people.
> 
> And I think there's even a furry language or something. I think it was called Primal?



That doesn't mean I'm a geek. I like the art better, but there are many cartoon styles that outround the geeky animu that never changes. And there are combination like walfas( A kind of animu cartoon that lacks anime aspects much).


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Well, there are Israeli furries. And I confirmed they are furries by successfully trolling them. If Israel is weaboo land, then Japan must have a few as well. Though they are into other things.
> 
> Moe is a word that describes a cute, perky and defenseless girl character in many anime and manga series. Often combined with other objects that sexually abuse the character. It often appears in ecchi anime and hentai.


 Thats pretty cool theres furs in Israel too.  And becaue Japan must have them too then there HAS to be amimu furry art!  

oh ok ^_^   sounds cool.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats pretty cool theres furs in Israel too.  And becaue Japan must have them too then there HAS to be amimu furry art!
> 
> oh ok ^_^   sounds cool.



You probably gonna search moe all night then replace it with your kemono sushi art.

There must be amimu furry art, I'm sure. But when I find it I sue.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh ok ^_^   sounds cool.


I've seen gay japanese furry art. It's absolutely _terrible_, they're all overly muscular or fat and they have this bizarre cubic anatomy most of the time.

The straight/female japanese furry art is terrible too, they give the women these oversized ass and tits to the point where it makes you want to fucking puke, and they're not very good at drawing pussy either. I get sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You probably gonna search moe all night then replace it with your kemono sushi art.
> 
> There must be amimu furry art, I'm sure. But when I find it I sue.


 i might search it a _bit_. :3

Before you sue, send it to me! :3


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've seen gay japanese furry art. It's absolutely _terrible_, they're all overly muscular or fat and they have this bizarre cubic anatomy most of the time.
> 
> The straight/female japanese furry art is terrible too, they give the women these oversized ass and tits to the point where it makes you want to fucking puke, and they're not very good at drawing pussy either. I get sick just thinking about it.


 I'm more interested in the straight stuff, but if you could post links or PM with examples of what you mean I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

You might try 2cats ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ board ^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm more interested in the straight stuff, but if you could post links or PM with examples of what you mean I'd appreciate it.


I can't for the life of me remember the names of any of those artists, but I'm sort of familiar with these two:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sindoll
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tojyo

God these two are terrible. Sindoll doesn't know what a woman looks like and Tojyo picks the worst possible cartoons and videogames to draw porn of.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> You might try 2cats ã‚±ãƒ¢ãƒŽ board ^_^


 This is pretty cool.... i was hoping for more.... yiffy images... :3   or atleast something that could be considered ecchi.   This is a cool site though ^_^


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is pretty cool.... i was hoping for more.... yiffy images... :3   or atleast something that could be considered ecchi.   This is a cool site though ^_^



There's porn in there.
You just have to dig a bit.

There's a kemono doujinshi anthology that is put out quarterly (I think) called Book of the Beast by Team Shuffle. Have you heard of it?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't for the life of me remember the names of any of those artists, but I'm sort of familiar with these two:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sindoll
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tojyo
> ...


Ugh everything is either too poorly drawn, of sonic the hedgehog chars, or just plain stupid.

This is not acceptable.



Jelly said:


> There's porn in there.
> You just have to dig a bit.
> 
> There's a kemono doujinshi anthology that is put out quarterly (I think) called Book of Beast by Team Shuffle. Have you heard of it?


Fine fine... ill dig more. :3

and i havent heard of it actually.... tell me more. :3


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

Search Rapidshare for it, I think its probably got what you're looking for.
It is mostly straight kemono pornographic doujinshi


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Never heard of it :/


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Never heard of it :/


( ^_^)b
Kemono are essentially Japanese "furries"
Doujins or doujinshi typically refers to amateur comics (usually pornographic for English porpoises).
d(^_^ )


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> ( ^_^)b
> Kemono are essentially Japanese "furries"
> Doujins or doujinshi typically refers to amateur comics (*usually pornographic for English porpoises*).
> d(^_^ )


 hey i have seen some non porn ones.  They were pretty well thought out too.

nor have i seen any porpoise porn.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

There was this really nice guro doujin with furries getting raped and killed, but now that gurochan is anti-fur, I can't find it.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> There was this really nice guro doujin with furries getting raped and killed, but now that gurochan is anti-fur, I can't find it.


 im not that into guro.... sry      i can look at it and be like "cool bro."
but i cant fap to it.... >_>    i just dont find it appealing...


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not that into guro.... sry      i can look at it and be like "cool bro."
> but i cant fap to it.... >_>    i just dont find it appealing...


It's cool, I know not everyone's into it. The only other furry comics I know are western, sorry.


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2010)

Kem-what?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> It's cool, I know not everyone's into it. The only other furry comics I know are western, sorry.


Thats k. I love gore...... but not _that _way  
and yeah.... im still lookin for good animu furs..... i found 2 good douijins so far ^_^ the one is pretty clean though....and the other has too much rape. >_>



Zseliq said:


> Kem-what?


 Animu style furries.


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats k. I love gore...... but not _that _way
> and yeah.... im still lookin for good animu furs..... i found 2 good douijins so far ^_^ the one is pretty clean though....and the other has too much rape. >_>
> 
> 
> Animu style furries.



Ooooooohhhhh. *nods head as if understanding*


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Ooooooohhhhh. *nods head as if understanding*


 http://fchan.us/src/c_1252966678351.jpg
somewhat NSFW?

Thats what i mean.   Theres some like it on fchan.... but im looking for sites DEDICATED to it.


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2010)

http://www.kemonono.com/doujin/

there, i guess
there's translated ones at the bottom of the page


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> http://www.kemonono.com/doujin/
> 
> there, i guess
> there's translated ones at the bottom of the page


 not bad....  Ill search it a bit more though....


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

If it doesn't have a muzzle, it isn't furry.  My view. :V


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

still looking huh?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If it doesn't have a muzzle, it isn't furry. My view. :V


Most of the pics i found DO have muzzles though.



abitfuzzy said:


> still looking huh?


 yeah..... sorta.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Animu style furries.


Ah, makes sense now


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ah, makes sense now


 You know any good sites willow?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You know any good sites willow?


How would I know of any sites if I just learned what it was?


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How would I know of any sites if I just learned what it was?


 you could have been on them and didnt know what it was called?


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you could have been on them and didnt know what it was called?


Either way I don't know of any sites


----------



## Verin Asper (May 9, 2010)

http://kemonono.com/kusaba.php
Go there
and no the anime style furs draw in isnt the same as Kemono


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've seen gay japanese furry art. It's absolutely _terrible_, they're all overly muscular or fat and they have this bizarre cubic anatomy most of the time.
> 
> The straight/female japanese furry art is terrible too, they give the women these oversized ass and tits to the point where it makes you want to fucking puke, and they're not very good at drawing pussy either. I get sick just thinking about it.


i dunno about the gay stuff but all of the straight stuff ive seen i cant complain


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

How do you say "Murrr" in Japanese?

Oh screw it, I'll just use my imagination and substitute every Japanese word with the only one I do know:
rice

Male: Rice, rice rice rice?
Female: Rice rice rice!
*starts yiffing*
Female: Rice... Rice... Rice! OH, RICE!


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread sucks.


 
Rice me, baby.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Rice me, baby.


dont u mean yiff?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> dont u mean yiff?


 
Read the post I made before that. It'll start to make sense.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Rice me, baby.


Stick your ricestick in my ricehole.


----------



## Zseliq (May 9, 2010)

ffiy


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stick your ricestick in my ricehole.


 
Not before I rice up your rice and give you a rice.
And wait until you see the rice I've got in store for all the rice we'll have tonight. Bring your rice, this could get ricey.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Not before I rice up your rice and give you a rice.
> And wait until you see the rice I've got in store for all the rice we'll have tonight. Bring your rice, this could get ricey.


I can't wait! I'm so riced on right now. You really get my ricey.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't wait! I'm so riced on right now. You really get my ricey.


 
PMs. Now.

And just to tease you:




http://www.marcusleadley.com/recipes/rice.jpg


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> PMs. Now.
> 
> And just to tease you:



I want to rice you so bad right now. You're so ricey.


----------



## Slyck (May 9, 2010)

Luca said:


> A what now?



This is FAF. He wants pics of cartoon pingas.


----------



## Taralack (May 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Huhwut?
> 
> I guess doujins are weaboo games amirite?
> 
> ...



You are so far from the truth it's not even funny.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You are so far from the truth it's not even funny.


Doujin/doujinshi are essentially OCs or original works right? 

What CynicalCirno is talking about is danmaku


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If it doesn't have a muzzle, it isn't furry.  My view. :V


Truer words never spoken.



Crysix Fousen said:


> http://kemonono.com/kusaba.php
> Go there
> and no the anime style furs draw in isnt the same as Kemono


Then what the hell is the difference? I see none.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Truer words never spoken.
> 
> 
> Then what the hell is the difference? I see none.



its cause your blind remember, you have the same views on furry porn anyway right


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

How much porn does these doujins have?

It sure has /cake/ in it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its cause your blind remember, you have the same views on furry porn anyway right


Maybe so, when I think about it all furry art on the interbutts looks the bloody same.

Never rely on a fetish subculture to provide quality art, especially when there were good artists who drew anthro animals before the fandom even existed, like Chuck Jones.


----------



## Lionette (Aug 5, 2010)

You might be interested in this http://www.pixiv.net/tags.php?tag=ケモノ
Pixiv is for Japanese artists and has over 5000 pages of Kemono art. You need to register in order to view the art. 
Doujinshi are also included at Pixiv, although many of them are samples from the artist in order to sell the hard copy of their doujinshi at Comiket (a doujinshi convention held twice a year in Tokyo.)
In the future, please check Pixiv for this style or other interests, tags are very searchable. And the art is, well, _very_ impressive. 

If you need help searching for Japanese tags, please let me know. Thank you~ m(__  __)m


-----
Also, allow me to explain a few things for non-Japanese speakers or people who are unfamiliar:
Doujinshi are fan made comics and completely legal by Japanese copyright laws.
They do not _always_ contain pornographic material.
Kemono is remarkably popular in Japan.
Doujinshi are not games, although there are doujinshi-games which are also fan made -- there are doujinshi-everything from soundtracks, drama CDs and even animation. 
ã‚ˆã‚ã—ãâ™¥


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2010)

Isn't it against the rules somehow to post a thread straight-up asking for porn?  It seems like it would be. :/


----------



## Summercat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thread closed due to necro


----------

